# Basilone Rd.- Camp Pendleton



## JM714 (Jan 22, 2004)

Does anyone know if Basilone Rd. is open to the public? I have ridden on Stuart Mesa Rd from Las Pulgas to Oceanside, but I see there are Strava segments on Basilone Rd. I thought it might make a good loop from San Clemente and back.


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

Should be open to public for cycling unless Camp Pendleton is at a higher security level. That would impact public access to all roads on base. Make sure you have driver's license - photo ID required for any cyclist to get on base.


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

LookDave said:


> Should be open to public for cycling unless Camp Pendleton is at a higher security level. That would impact public access to all roads on base. Make sure you have driver's license - photo ID required for any cyclist to get on base.


Also be sure to ride single-file if in a group. Also, that liquor store on the main drag will let you purchase even if you're not military and has a bathroom!


----------

